

Show HN: To-Do List via SMS - jakt
http://www.ineed-todo.com/
We built this over the weekend to solve a huge pain point of ours: Keeping track of todos from wherever we are. You can add todos via SMS or the web app[^1] . Being able to add via SMS was vital for us because we are often times not at our computer but think of something important that needs to get done. No todo app we have tried allowed us to do this.<p>Before hacking this together, our fragmented process looked something like this:<p>- At our desk - paper / pen
- Mobile and receive an email prompting a new todo - send email to ourselves
- Mobile and think of a new todo - send text to ourselves<p>By the end of the day we would have todos and thoughts all over the place. What we wanted was to aggregate all of these todos / thoughts into one place, no matter when or where you think of a new item. We searched and couldn't find something that allowed us to do this, so we built it for ourselves. We've been using it for a few days and like it so far. Wanted to share it with the community and see if this is something that you guys would use as well.<p>Looking forward to any and all feedback. Thanks!<p>[^1]: We're planning on offering a mobile (iOS) app and integration with Alfred, bash, email, and possibly a simple API for hacking your own methods together.
======
nvr219
The "take a quick tour" link doesn't do anything. Do you have some screen
shots to share? I can't sign up at the moment (no fb), looking forward to this
coming out of beta so I can sign up and test it out. My current to do list is
evernote and I'm not happy with evernote in general and looking for a way out.

~~~
jakt
Sorry about that! Here's a couple screenshots for you.
<http://imgur.com/a/BRNnE>

I'll be sure to let you know when we have alternate sign up options too.

~~~
jakt
Screenshot of web app after texting in the todos you see in the SMS screenshot
<http://i.imgur.com/df7MSQK.png>

